# Formular mit mit method post



## bruderherz (31. August 2002)

hi leude, das ist mein erster beitrag! 
meine frage:

also ich hab ein formular mit action=mailto:meine@emailadresse.com method=post gemacht, aber immer wenn ich auf den sendebutton klicke dann öffnet sich ein mail fenster mit leerem betreff und leerer nachricht, wieso? wie kann ich ein formular machen dass an mich geschickt wird??


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (31. August 2002)

den betreff und die nachricht muss man noch vorgeben mit message und subject


----------



## bruderherz (1. September 2002)

wie genau?? kannst du mal ein beispiel machen?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. September 2002)

mailto:1@2.de&subject=blabla&message=blabla

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## bruderherz (1. September 2002)

ich dachte es wär ein ? statt &

also ich hab das so geschriebn:

<html>
<head>
<title>50 credits</title>
</head>

<body bgcolor=black text=white>
<h1>
50 credits, kostenlos!
</h1>
<form action=mailto:jawid@gmx.net?subject=blabla?body=blabla method=post>
<table border=0>
<tr>
<td valign=middle>
Name of your Habbo:	
</td>
<td width=10%>
<br>
</td>
<td valign=top>
<input type=text size=40 name=name>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign=middle>
Password:
</td>
<td width=10%>
<br>
</td>
<td valign=top>
<input type=password size=40 name=passwort>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
<p>
<input type=submit value="get 50 credits!">
</p>
</form>
</html>

was ist daran falsch?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. September 2002)

ups da hab ich mich vertipselt
also so
mailto:1@2.de?subject=blabla&body=blabla
allerdings kannnst du in formularen nur den betreff vorgeben denn der inhalt wird ja automatishc durch die formulareingaben ersetzt


----------



## bruderherz (1. September 2002)

also soll ich das ...?body=blabla auslassen?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. September 2002)

in einem formular hat es keine wirkung!


----------

